# Image Border Color ! WIE?



## aquila (11. August 2003)

Hallo!

Habe ein Image bei dem sage ich: <img src="1.jpg" border="2"  alt="" />... so ist der rahmen schwarz ich will den jetzt aber in einer anderen Farbe machen, wie mache ich das? Stehe ein bisschen auf der Leitung weil mit zb. bordercolor="#FFFFFF" funktioniert es nicht!

Wäre dankbar für alle Antworten danke!


----------



## xthetronx (11. August 2003)

Hi aquila,

versuch´s mal mit css-styles.
Beispiel unten

Gruß

Torsten

IMG {
   BORDER-RIGHT: white px solid;
   PADDING-RIGHT: 1px;
   BORDER-TOP: white 0px solid;
   MARGIN-TOP: 2px;
   PADDING-LEFT: 1px;
   PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px;
   BORDER-LEFT: white 0px solid;
   MARGIN-RIGHT: 2px;
   PADDING-TOP: 1px;
   BORDER-BOTTOM: white 0px solid
}


----------



## aquila (12. August 2003)

ok danke, mache das mal... muss es ja dann nicht in css machen!


----------

